# Fluff & Daisy's new cage



## secuono (Nov 18, 2009)

They kept escaping their old, bigger cage no matter what I did. So now they have a small vertical one they can't get out of. Fluff is small enough to fit through the larger holes, but she always goes back in to potty in her cage, she also doesn't chew on anything. Daisy on the other hand, pees and poos all over the house! She jumps right over the walls and sometimes chews things up. 



Fluff & a Guinea Pig.





Fluff's 1st cage by herself, 3ft*2ft and 3 levels.




Fluff in her 4ft*4ft and 2 level home.








Here they are in their 4ft*3ft and 2 level home. 




And here is their current new home.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow! Quite a beautiful pair of gals you have there! I love Fluff's lovely long fur 

Your cage setup looks great... certainly had a lot of incarnations, hasn't it? I've always loved that about the NICs.. just keep tinkering until it's perfect 

Welcome to RO, by the way!
:wave:

I'll be looking forward to more pictures of your beautiful girls


----------



## secuono (Nov 20, 2009)

Yea, sucks for them they have a tiny cage, but what can you do...


----------



## secuono (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, Fluff found a way to escape still.....


----------



## Skybunny11 (Nov 22, 2009)

Good Job :bunnydance:


----------



## secuono (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find cheap preformed plastic containers, minimum 2*2ft 2in high, max 6*6ft 10in high???
I need to redo their cage again.


----------



## secuono (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## secuono (Nov 24, 2009)

That's the newest remodel of their home. I had to buy 2 boxes of the cubes, since Fluff can squeeze through the bigger holes. Either way, I ran out of the small holed ones, had to use part of another cage to close the back side and the back top. Used the regular bigger holed grids to close the two front corners and loosely attached the middle grid so I can still get into it easily. I'm hoping Daisy doesn't find a way out, or Fluff. I still need to find a few rags to roll up and place along the bottom so it soaks up the pee and helps keep in the poos.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking good... I like the flooring that you chose!


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 24, 2009)

Good luck with keeping the rascals in this one! :laugh:


----------



## secuono (Nov 24, 2009)

Unless they dig a hole under the cage into my floor, they can't get out...


----------



## secuono (Dec 9, 2009)

well, they jump and stick to the top and pop out.....


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 10, 2009)

Do they have a litterbox? You mentioned needing something to soak up the pee, but it doesn't appear they have a litter box in the new cage set up. Just curious! The cage looks really nice


----------



## secuono (Dec 10, 2009)

No, they don't do the whole toilet thing. Fluff escapes but only pottys in the cage, so if she can get back in, no prob. Daisy just poos and pees all over the house and chews things up. I got Daisy at 5mo. from someone else.
They have a cardboard box, but they usually sleep in there on cold nights. I give them only one bottle per 12hrs since they pee faster than they drink. I might as well dump a gallon or two of water in the cage instead....


----------



## secuono (Dec 10, 2009)

I have towels all around the bottom now to keep the p/p in the cage now.


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 10, 2009)

That just sounds like a lot of work to clean up! I dunno ... if it were me I would revisit the litter training thing, but if you're ok cleaning it up, more power to ya ;-)


----------



## secuono (Dec 10, 2009)

I am not gonna spend that much time training a rabbit. Too much work and they don't seem to care.
I move the top cage, dump the mess and put down new paper. Wash the towels and put the cage back and that's it, every two days.


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry, it was just a suggestion. Though it's called "training" many buns pick it up without any effort on the part of the owner. But if you really think it's easier to do it with newspaper, no prob.


----------



## secuono (Dec 10, 2009)

I did try when I first got Daisy, but she doesn't care. Either way she makes a mess if she is on the second level.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 10, 2009)

Are they fixed?


----------



## secuono (Dec 10, 2009)

no, i only keep all girls. even when i had guinea pigs, just girls. it costs too much either way


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2009)

Spaying can help with litterbox training and helps with other things.


----------



## secuono (Dec 11, 2009)

No, we don't have money and time for surgery and we rather not put them through unnecessary stress and pain.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 11, 2009)

This is quite humerous... Those black metal things you have, we had a set of them too, and my mom and I built a temperary chicken coup for them. I got a pair of chickens in the fall and some things fell through so I had to keep them in the house at night and durning the day we stuck them in the pen like you have lol.


----------



## secuono (Dec 12, 2009)

Fluff died....
my mix puppy harassed her to death..I just hope she didn't suffer for long...'t know if we are keeping Daisy yet...
do


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 12, 2009)

[align=left]ink iris: Binky Free, Fluff :bunnyangel:


How is Daisy handling the loss of Fluff? Bonded Rabbit's can take the death or their friends extremely hard. It can and does help the living bun to accept the death if given the chance to see the body of the deceased bunny, trust me, they do understand. I'm not sure if you can still do this, it's probably too late. Make sure to give Daisy extra love and attention, she will need it.

Why wouldn't you be keeping Daisy? 

[/align]


----------



## secuono (Dec 12, 2009)

We will keep her if we can find a new tiny bunny girl. She is expecting Fluff to jump back into the cage..


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

That sucks she died. But Litter training is so much easier then doing what you are doing, Both my Buck & Doe is getting litter trained..


----------



## secuono (Dec 13, 2009)

Yea, ok. I really don't care about the potty training, so everyone just stop talking about it! TY.


----------



## secuono (Dec 13, 2009)

New pix of buns in a new post in a few mins!!!


----------



## secuono (Dec 13, 2009)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53074&forum_id=1&jump_to=717250#p717250


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 17, 2009)

*secuono wrote: *


> No, we don't have money and time for surgery and we rather not put them through unnecessary stress and pain.


Just so you KNOW. Having the bunny spayed isn't unnecessary stress. We do it so they can live LONG and HAPPY lives. You know that unspayed female rabbits have a high risk of cancer right? 

I'm sorry about Fluff.


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 17, 2009)

*secuono wrote: *


> No, we don't have money and time for surgery and we rather not put them through unnecessary stress and pain.




Its not unnecesary..it helps them have a longer and healthier life. I also don't see any good changes of bonding a new rabbit if they are all unspayed. Also, if they are both young rabbits they haven't reached sexual maturity yet they will fight when they do.

Also, there is no "training" in litter boxes..place it in there..letthendo the rest..maybe put some hay in their. Thats not a lot of work. Its more sanitary then them accidently walking and stepping in thier urine, not to mention helping with smell.

And sorry for your loss..hopefully your dog dosen't get near the other rabbits. 

Good luck. 



*edit, I did not realize your the same person for the other thread you posted a link from. My bad.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 18, 2009)

I think we need to remember that the choice to spay or neuter a rabbit is solely the choice of the owner. If an owner does not spay or neuter a pet, it is not abuse and the animal is not any worse off (not better off, but not worse).

The suggestion has been made and the OP has made her choice. The subject should be dropped now, and the conversation kept on the original topic. 

-Dawn


----------

